# 1200+ POUNDS OF ALDABRAS



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## DSaenz (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome!!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 28, 2011)

1200 LB's of lovable tortoise


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 28, 2011)

coreyc said:


> 1200 LB's of lovable tortoise



I agree...


----------



## SailingMystic (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome! And that fence really works?? 

Omg--- is that a baby in the background?? So cute!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Argggg!!! (In the Charlie Brown voice) I have envy'itis! Wayyy cool!!!


----------



## jaizei (Dec 28, 2011)

SailingMystic said:


> Awesome! And that fence really works??





ALDABRAMAN said:


> JourneyTort said:
> 
> 
> > Those pics are amazing. Don't they try to make their way through the chain link fence?
> ...


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-ALDABRA-TORTOISE-BREEDER--20408?pid=208767#pid208767


----------



## ascott (Dec 28, 2011)

AWESOME 's


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that fence strong enough to keep me out? If a strange tort ever shows up living in your herd, don't shoot, it's me.
Keep the pics coming, gives me a dream visual


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 28, 2011)

always enjoy the pictures. how do you weight them? 'lol' lindy


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

wellington said:


> Is that fence strong enough to keep me out? If a strange tort ever shows up living in your herd, don't shoot, it's me.
> Keep the pics coming, gives me a dream visual


I am try'n hard to picture u as a big tort.... Do u have a tort shell u can try on and upload a pic for us?


----------



## Zamric (Mar 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd Bump this Thread up to remind everyone what those "Adorble Little Babies" grow into! 


ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 4, 2012)

1,200+ lbs, huh...I could take 'em!


----------



## DanaRae60 (Mar 4, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> 1,200+ lbs, huh...I could take 'em!



Hi,

Could you please post another picture of them with a quarter next to one of them so I can get a better idea of their size? LOL!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wants...


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 4, 2012)

Aw


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 4, 2012)

I can see the beer and T.V.......what game they watching?


----------



## EddieW (Mar 4, 2012)

Their toe nails are bigger then my to two young red foots combined!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 4, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Just thought I'd Bump this Thread up to remind everyone what those "Adorble Little Babies" grow into!
> 
> 
> ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...







DanaRae60 said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > 1,200+ lbs, huh...I could take 'em!
> ...



 You just can't see the silver dollar, it is under the toenail....lol!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Certainly a lot fewer individuals than 1,200 lbs of Russians.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 4, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Certainly a lot fewer individuals than 1,200 lbs of Russians.



Geesh now ya have me doing some quick math in my head to come up with how many that would be.....


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly a lot fewer individuals than 1,200 lbs of Russians.
> ...



In the neighborhood of 100.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 4, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > GeoTerraTestudo said:
> ...



12 lb Russians?


----------



## bigred (Mar 4, 2012)

I bet it takes awhile for those big guys to warm up in the sun


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 4, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> 12 lb Russians?



Don't female Russians occasionally get into the 10-lb range?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 4, 2012)

bigred said:


> I bet it takes awhile for those big guys to warm up in the sun



 Yes, it does seem that way. They all bask first thing, the males do take longer.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2012)

1200 pounds of aldbran's


----------



## jojodesca (Mar 4, 2012)

guess you cant pick them up and soak them!..lol.....(do they soak).....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 4, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> guess you cant pick them up and soak them!..lol.....(do they soak).....



 We shower them with an auto irrigation system and manually with the hose almost every day, sometimes more.

 All of our young tortoises we do soak, the adult breeder aldabras, well here is a picture of what they create during out rainy season....lol!


----------



## jojodesca (Mar 5, 2012)

wow...that's a huge puddle!....do you have a regular soaking area?...like a concrete lined pond?


----------



## laramie (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! Thank you for sharing with us!!


----------

